# Full HD: 60 vs. 75 Hz



## Core #1 (15. März 2013)

An meiner GTX 580 hängt ein LG IPS 235P. Per NVIDIA Treiber habe ich spaßeshalber die Hz Zahl von 60 auf 75.... nun ja, übertaktet.
Kann ich das so lassen, und bringt mir das Vor- oder Nachteile in Spielen im Bezug auf Bildqualität, V-Sync, FPS-Limiter oder Input-Lag?


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2013)

Die Flüssigkristalle im Panel brauchen solange, wie sie eben brauchen, bei der Umschaltung - daran ändert sich nix. 
Die Auswirkung bei Vsync ist eben die: Kann die Karte die 75 Hz nicht halten, bricht die Framerate auf die Hälfte ein (bei Doublebuffering).
Mit 60 Hz hat man da mehr Luft. 
Und natürlich ist bei 60Hz-Monis alles darauf abgestimmt - der Overdrive (falls vorhanden) zur Verringerung der Schaltzeiten auch, bei 75 Hz wird er nicht mehr mitkommen - der Extrakick für den schnellen Wechsel wird dann nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. März 2013)

Wenn ich bei mir 70Hz verwende dann kommt von der Grafikkarte ein leises "Summen". Allerdings klingt es anders als "Spulenfiepen" bei hohen FPS.
Dasselbe habe ich wenn ich Oversampling betreibe.

Ob das allerdings schädlich ist


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2013)

Das ist allerdings merkwürdig - in der guten, alten Röhrenzeit war es der Grafikkarte egal, ob sie mit 60 oder 100 Hz lief - vorausgesetzt die gewählte Auflösung ließ die entsprechende Frequenz zu. Weniger als 70 Hz hat man damals sowieso nicht gegeben - meist mehr


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. März 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings merkwürdig - in der guten, alten Röhrenzeit war es der Grafikkarte egal, ob sie mit 60 oder 100 Hz lief - vorausgesetzt die gewählte Auflösung ließ die entsprechende Frequenz zu. Weniger als 70 Hz hat man damals sowieso nicht gegeben - meist mehr


 
Mich irritiert es auch das das Summen von der Grafikkarte kommt 
Ich dachte wenn es Probleme mit der Verarbeitung der 70Hz geben sollte dann beim Monitor


----------



## ugotitbad (16. März 2013)

Zu dem Thema findet man reichlich Info's in Google. Der Großteil ist der Meinung dass das nichts bringt. Im Endeffekt sind es doch wieder nur 60Hz. Die Erklärung allerdings habe ich mir nicht gemerkt, weil ich es nicht für nötig hielt.


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2013)

Ich habe da früher mal mit rumgespielt - wirklich was nutzen tut es bei Videos mit PAL-Frequenzen, 50i und 25p.
Also klassisches SD-TV und DVD.
Da kommt es durch die krumme Umsetzung zu Mikrorucklern - fällt in Filmen weniger stark auf, aber bei den üblichen Newssendern - mit der Laufschrift unten - recht deutlich. Setzt man den Moni auf 50 Hz, bleibt es butterweich. Bei 75 Hz und 25p-Material auch, 50i passt nicht so sauber auf 75 Hz, da wird das Ruckeln aber trotzdem etwas gemildert.


----------



## Core #1 (19. März 2013)

Ok danke, dann bleibt's bei 60 Hz. Dachte nur es bringt vielleicht was, denn 120 Hz ist ja auch nur vorteilhaft. Warum dann nicht auch 15 Hz mehr. Aber gut, 120 Hz sind ja auch gleich mal das doppelte vom Standard.


----------

